# BACK PAY??!!



## DOOG (11 Apr 2005)

JUST LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS.
I got my 15 April pay stub. I got dinged 46 % deductions on the back pay from our pay raise. I got less (retro) into the bank than a Reg Force Cpl!

The pay office tells me that the "RPSR" system  reads the 15 April total (which includes 365 days back pay) as if that was what we got paid every pay day, thereby taking off the extra amount (higher tax bracket?). What a great kick in the nuts.

Reminds me or IRPPS. Second class citizenship is back with a vengeance. 

Any other full time reservists out there get a bit of a surprise on you pay stub?

Pissed off in NB.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2005)

Actually, when I get OT pay, I like when they tax it like thats my normal pay everytime, it makes for a nice suprise the next March instead of,....oops I owe how much?


----------



## DOOG (11 Apr 2005)

Bruce..Good for you if you like your OT pay in that manner.
This is not OT. It is back pay.

Everyone in the CF was informed what the pay raise would be and examples were given. At no time was any mention made of Reservists getting hit harder because of the RPSR systems inability to adapt. This is absolute BS. I do not believe that the system cannot sort this out. I do believe that it could be stupidity, or laziness, or unproffessional attitude on the part of the administrators of the pay system.

I also do not believe that they could not forsee this and give us a warning. When people are told that they are getting a certain amount of $$ coming on a certain date, they tend to make plans. In my case this is about $400.00 that I now won't see until who knows when, if ever.

I don't expect that this will get a lot of coverage because the only ones who are really getting screwed are F/T Reservists.

Are there any Pay System types who can (dare) shed light on this?

I want my money. I want now. I want all of it and I don't want to wait until next bloody tax season.


----------



## jc5778 (11 Apr 2005)

what a great way to start the week......another kick in the nuts by our employer...........god bless the governemnt :threat:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Apr 2005)

Would you rather they take money away instead (and I don't mean taxing our back pay).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Apr 2005)

Quote,
_I also do not believe that they could not forsee this and give us a warning. When people are told that they are getting a certain amount of $$ coming on a certain date, they tend to make plans. In my case this is about $400.00 that I now won't see until who knows when, if ever.
I don't expect that this will get a lot of coverage because the only ones who are really getting screwed are F/T Reservists_

Wrong, this happens to anybody who makes extra cash on any pay, not just "reservists".......anybody. Everyone should be smart enough to know that if you make more, you get taxed more..........welcome to life.


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29383.0.html


----------



## jc5778 (11 Apr 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Would you rather they take money away instead (and I don't mean taxing our back pay).



My only real problem is that the Government gets to use my money (extra taxes) for the year to do what they want with it.  Sure I'll see it at tax time but come on.  Some super genius who does pay could go "hmm maybe we should just tax them at their normal rate instead of ripping off 46 % (example, i heard 43%) right off the top.  Sure sure, there are some of u reading this going "You should be happy with whatever they give u blah blah blah"  No I have not already spent the money either by the way, I know better then that.  I talked to a guy today who is "counting" on all of our back pay being on the mid month pay.  Again he should no better then to count on anything (notice my forum handle?)  Again rumours of the amount being split between 2 checks.  Just once, I would like to go, yah ...the government did do a good thing, kept their word, were on time etc....dreams, i know......do i sound disgruntled?  

Off topic, can u believe that there is so little work where i am right now that someone (a lot higher rank) actually came to talk to my section ic about something i posted here?  Pure wonderment ??? :boring:


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (11 Apr 2005)

I've been expecting a screw job from the beginning anyway, and If\when I get any retro at all.
Whether it comes in installments, half of what I worked it out to be or whatever.Just act like it doesnt exist.I do that for my regular pay anyway, because alot of the time, because of our F***** up idiot clerks, at least once every two months something gets screwed up and we dont get paid for another month.

The CF jerking you around with your pay? no way!  :


----------



## Cliffy433 (11 Apr 2005)

That's funny - last I checked pay was a personal responsibility.  I was hoping for about $1000 bonus.  I'm getting $1600!  I have the pay statement in hand.  I'm very happy, 'cause that means I get even more back next year!

Expect to be gouged on taxes.  Expect/pre-empt mistakes.  Never go hungry, never go homeless.

Woohoo!

tlm.


----------



## Marauder (11 Apr 2005)

I'd be suprised if "they" *didn't* find a way to fuck this up. After delaying a month, which most people would take to get shit right, you figured they would actually do it right, first time? C'mon, I'm sure you've been in the Mo longer than that.

I think the RSPR software is manageable, it's the defective wetware being used that fucks us over consistently. Garbage in, garbage out, know what I mean Vern?


----------



## Inch (11 Apr 2005)

This is unbelievable! I'm willing to bet none of you have gotten retro pay before, or at least you never cared as much about what you were getting and how much you were taxed on it.

This is the 3rd biggest retro pay I've gotten since I joined the CF and all 3 times I was taxed at my marginal tax rate. Since this is added onto our pay, they tax it based on the last dollar they anticipate us to make. In my case I was taxed at 43%, then they took pension because the money is pensionable, and of course CPP and EI. Now, I did get an incentive on Apr 2nd as well so a good comparison for my pay won't come until next month, but I still paid almost double what I normally pay in income tax, Pension, CPP and EI and my back pay was less than half my normal pay.

But when it all comes down to it, I'm still getting a $3000 paycheck on Fri and that's at least a grand better than normal.  ;D


----------



## Gunner (11 Apr 2005)

Only in the Canadian military would we complain about a healthy raise.   :


----------



## Blakey (11 Apr 2005)

"Just give me my damn money already." Hmm where have I heard that before...I could care less, im gunna get it in the hoop from the government anyway, im going to die as well.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Only in the Canadian military would we complain about a healthy raise.     :


i totaly agree.......i would pay to do what my MOC allows me to do everyday and now they want to give me more money for doing it !!


----------



## Infanteer (11 Apr 2005)

Ok, when is this back pay effective from - do guys that got out get in on this.... :blotto:


----------



## Inch (11 Apr 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Ok, when is this back pay effective from - do guys that got out get in on this.... :blotto:



01 Apr 2004 and yes you should.


----------



## KevinB (11 Apr 2005)

I thought it was from two years?


----------



## Inch (11 Apr 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I thought it was from two years?



Negatron, only back to Apr 1st 2004, we also got a 2.4% raise effective Apr 1st 2005 but it wasn't back paid.


----------



## Infanteer (11 Apr 2005)

Damn - and this is the guy who cleared out in March!!!  :threat:


----------



## KevinB (11 Apr 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Negatron, only back to Apr 1st 2004, we also got a 2.4% raise effective Apr 1st 2005 but it wasn't back paid.



I swore I saw 2.2 2003, 2.6 2004, 2.4 2005   ???

Hmmm


----------



## Haggis (11 Apr 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I swore I saw 2.2 2003, 2.6 2004, 2.4 2005     ???



Here's the new rates (from the Public Affairs site: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1610)

"Non-commissioned members will receive pay increases as follows: 

Effective April 1, 2004 â â€ 2.25 %. 

Effective April 1, 2004 â â€ a comparability adjustment of 4.25% that reflects additional salary adjustments provided to similar Public Service occupations. 

Effective April 1, 2005 â â€ 2.4%. 

General service officers and pilots, lieutenant-colonel and below, medical and dental officers in the ranks of lieutenant and second lieutenant will receive pay increases as follows; 

Effective April 1, 2004 â â€ 2.25% 

Effective April 1, 2004 â â€ a comparability adjustment of 1.03% that reflects additional salary adjustments provided to comparable Public Service occupations. 

Effective April 1, 2005 â â€ 2.4%. 

Increases for specialist officers (doctors and lawyers) are under review and will be announced when finalized. 

In addition, environmental pay, such as sea duty, field and aircrew allowances, for all CF members, has been increased by 5.68% for FY 04/05 and by 2.4% for FY 05/06. "

The new and old rates can be found on the Directorate of Pay Policy Development (DPPD) web site at: http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=3

Both sites are accessible on the Internet.


----------



## KevinB (11 Apr 2005)

Ah I screwed it up

 thx


----------



## Gunner (12 Apr 2005)

> Ah I screwed it up



Is that why I had to pay for my own libation last week?  I forgot that you promised to pay!


----------



## KevinB (12 Apr 2005)

Naw, I stuck Jay and Mike with the bill  ;D


----------



## JBP (12 Apr 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Only in the Canadian military would we complain about a healthy raise.   :



Something our course M.WO said to us when we arrived for BMQ and he gave us his little speech...

"There are two things that a soldier expects that you simply do not fuck with... One is food, and the other his pay.... A soldier with a full belly and beer money is a happy soldier and that's what we want in the CF, you aren't any good to us if you don't have moral!"..

He went on to explain why moral is so important and then to teamwork and how if we all didn't work as a team we wouldn't pass BMQ... 

So, he's got a point I think... Doesn't seem too many people are happy right now....


----------



## 043 (12 Apr 2005)

Stop the piss moaning!!!!!!!! Jesus!!! If you don't like it, give it back and get out and get a real job!!!


----------



## Gunner (12 Apr 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Something our course M.WO said to us when we arrived for BMQ and he gave us his little speech...
> 
> "There are two things that a soldier expects that you simply do not **** with... One is food, and the other his pay.... A soldier with a full belly and beer money is a happy soldier and that's what we want in the CF, you aren't any good to us if you don't have moral!"..
> 
> ...



Pte Joe, I'm sure your course MWO was filled with knowledge and wisdom, but in this case, no one is screwing with the soldiers pay.  Everyone will get exactly what is entitled to them.  If you (or anyone else) doesn't  like the amount of taxes, EI, CPP, Pension, etc, etc that get taken off your cheque, become involved in politics, make sure you vote and work to change this.


----------



## KevinB (12 Apr 2005)

FWIW 

I got 7379.84 this month 

 $ 3041.84  more than my months pay

Less taxes etc. I am seeing about $1950 extra


----------



## Infanteer (12 Apr 2005)

So, what sort of Gucci Kit are you going to be accessorizing with now, Kevin?  :blotto:


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Apr 2005)

Who doesnt like backpay!!?


----------



## Torlyn (12 Apr 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Who doesnt like backpay!!?



The longer you stare at that photo, the funnier it is...  

T

P.S. PSAC employees got their manual checks today.


----------



## JBP (12 Apr 2005)

> Pte Joe, I'm sure your course MWO was filled with knowledge and wisdom, but in this case, no one is screwing with the soldiers pay.  Everyone will get exactly what is entitled to them.  If you (or anyone else) doesn't  like the amount of taxes, EI, CPP, Pension, etc, etc that get taken off your cheque, become involved in politics, make sure you vote and work to change this.



Yeah I really don't have any complaints because I've only been in since Jan.26th 2005, so it's just a tiny bit of extra money to me... I was just shedding light/perspective on why some people might be peeved off is all.

I have a different real reason to be peeved about taxes&the Liberals..

McGuinty said "No taxes will be raised!"... He raised taxes, for healthcare, so I'm like, "Yeah, okay, fine. Save the healthcare system, I can handle that." Anyone who makes $25,000.00  a year or more must pay a $600.00 Ontario Health premium...

 :-\

On my T4 from my civi employer (not proud of this), I made $25,001.28.... I now have to pay the $600.00 and owe about $430.00 on my taxes, even though I pay $10.00 off every paycheck extra into taxes. I now understand the saying, "A few must suffer for many"... Am I going to use $600.00 worth of health care in the next fiscal year? No.... Did I vote last election, YEP. Am I going to vote this election, damn straight... Did I vote Liberal last time? Nope, will I this time, NOPE... 

I'd rather they use the extra backpay to buy new equipment for the Forces and upgrade all our toys. But I'm sure many people wouldn't be too happy with that, since they are recieving some decent chunks of extra cash, like KevinB...


----------



## aesop081 (12 Apr 2005)

CHIMO!!!!! said:
			
		

> Stop the piss moaning!!!!!!!! Jesus!!! If you don't like it, give it back and get out and get a real job!!!



Absolutely brilliant !! Reminds me of Willy

"if you don't like it , get the f***k out !!"


----------



## Franko (12 Apr 2005)

Doogie......

You've been in longer than most of us here, you are actually surprised about the system? There has always been an inherant problem with the reserve pay system....at least since I got in.

As for wanting to get your pay when you're supposed to....get in touch with the pay clerk and get it sorted. If a certain Leslie isn't doing her job.....you know what to do!   

Say hi for me...have'nt seen her in a while.

Why do you need the money so bad? Problems with the bike again?

Regards


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2005)

Quote
On my T4 from my civi employer (not proud of this), I made $25,001.28.... I now have to pay the $600.00 

....you seem to be pretty fast with the posts BEFORE you check out the facts the last few days, ...well guess what?, you did it again ........go to step 7 of the Ontario tax sheet and you will see that you divide that amount by 50%....and at $25,000 you will not be $600 anyway. [wish I kept the guide.]


----------



## Canadian Sig (12 Apr 2005)

Got the guide right here Bruce. At $25,001.00 the premium is $150.00


----------



## Torlyn (12 Apr 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Got the guide right here Bruce. At $25,001.00 the premium is $150.00



Let's see...  If I make more than 16k a year in alberta, I'm paying 528 in health care premiums REGARDLESS of how close I am to that 16k.  Suck it up.   >

T


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Apr 2005)

Quote,
Got the guide right here Bruce. At $25,001.00 the premium is $150.00

...which means the amount he would pay would be $75 then. I am assuming that $150 is the number that goes on the form, which then gets "cut" by 50%.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Apr 2005)

Figures. Just recieved an email saying the RPSR in Toronto is screwed up and I'll (we) have to wait til the end of the month (wonder what will go wrong for that date).   Well, I'm OK. Never believed it would come off without a hitch anyway, so I haven't spent mine yet. Bet there'll be a lot of kraft dinner for others till month end though.


----------



## MikeM (13 Apr 2005)

Recceguy, is this affecting all pers in the GTA? Or...just an unlucky mishap for yourself.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2005)

Don't know if it's the whole GTA or not. It's affecting at least 2 ASG.


----------



## Yes Man (14 Apr 2005)

Well if the pay does not come on the 15th it will not be too much of a shock for me.  I have heard too many horror stories to 'expect' to be paid.  I just find it rather nice when money does appear in my account.


----------



## Inch (14 Apr 2005)

Yes Man said:
			
		

> Well if the pay does not come on the 15th it will not be too much of a shock for me.   I have heard too many horror stories to 'expect' to be paid.   I just find it rather nice when money does appear in my account.



If it's on your pay statement, it will be in your account. The pay statements come out _after_ the pay drops, meaning the money is already dispersed and you will get what the statement says.


----------



## KevinB (14 Apr 2005)

Ah Miltia pay problems.

Why I joined the regs 11 years ago...

Best way to fix the MO pay system - pay the regs the same way  >  It would be solved within a week


----------



## Long in the tooth (14 Apr 2005)

Thank God I'm no longer RSS.  For five wasted years of my life my CM owes me BIG TIME!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (14 Apr 2005)

I've gotten my stub already, and its looking pretty good. I know some guys in the unit got a peeeerty nice paycheque this time around. So, it cant be the entire GTA.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Absolutely brilliant !! Reminds me of Willy
> 
> "if you don't like it , get the f***k out !!"



And that reminds me of Gen Baril in the Pet Officers' Mess in 1998 giving all of us an inspirational speech.


----------



## swanita (15 Apr 2005)

It should be common knowledge (especially the more time in one has) that, reserves or not, always expect to get screwed outta something. Whether it be pay or doing a shitty job...."Expect the worse & hope for the best"!  :


----------



## nawk (15 Apr 2005)

I just checked my account, and there's a nice lump sum there so I'm guessing the GTA problem is not affecting everyone.


----------



## Long in the tooth (16 Apr 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Ah Miltia pay problems.
> 
> Why I joined the regs 11 years ago...
> 
> Best way to fix the MO pay system - pay the regs the same way   >   It would be solved within a week



Once a class B contract is entered, certified and activated in the RPSR, most members will find very few problems in their pay for the time of the contract, be it 1 or 3 years.  As reg force contracts are now 3, 3 and 19 years they would find few problems as well.  The nature of a part time reservist is... well, being part time, with the attendent manual entry of pay.

So frankly, I fail to see how or why a harmonised pay system would speed up indeterminant pay....


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Apr 2005)

I'm a Mo and just got mine $500 + for 11 moths back pay.


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Apr 2005)

I don't care....It's money in the bank I didn't have before..if you want to complain, do it to your pay clerk. If there's a mistake they'll try to fix it. If not, you're just b****ing


----------



## hayder.aqiqi (19 Apr 2005)

_*Greetings y'all.   first time poster here   ;D*_
hailing from goodl ol' Wawaaaa...lol

Does anyone know for sure the answer to the following questions?

Firstly Reserve NCM CPL ipc 2.   What is the pay-allotment?   Given full-time Class B for the entire period in question.

Secondly, I was on Class B+Pata for the most part, and a load of Class A's for 2-3 of the months.   How in God's name do they calculate it?   Mainly-that is-for pata?   Do they calculate 6._% of the 50% entitlement that I received from DND? or do they calculate 50% "+" 43%topup from EI? 
hhmmmPLUS sign doesn't display correctly? is that a bug?50% PLUS 43%???

I'm not getting a straight answer and it's irking me.   
help please.




_________
EDIT.

Hey I just got some info back.

So I received 3245gross. and lost 945 in taxes! OUCH!!! so is given that amount...did anyone else working full-time at the same rank and IPC get the same amount?  I'm assuming not...as I was on Class A's for 2-3 of the months....

thanks again  :gunner: :fifty: wow...these smileys are awesome!!!


----------



## Long in the tooth (24 Apr 2005)

Frankly, as a trained professional I would hardly say a word with you until I could see your screen on the RPSR/CCPS, had all your income statements as well as your EI sheets.  It's a waste of everyones time to reply to your rant here without the facts that even you cannot provide.

Signed, Your local Finance/Administration Supervisor


----------



## hayder.aqiqi (25 Apr 2005)

Worn Out Grunt said:
			
		

> Frankly, as a trained professional I would hardly say a word with you until I could see your screen on the RPSR/CCPS, had all your income statements as well as your EI sheets.   It's a waste of everyones time to reply to your rant here without the facts that even you cannot provide.
> 
> Signed, Your local Finance/Administration Supervisor





			
				Worn Out Grunt said:
			
		

> Frankly, as a trained professional I would hardly say a word with you until I could see your screen on the RPSR/CCPS, had all your income statements as well as your EI sheets.   It's a waste of everyones time to reply to your rant here without the facts that even you cannot provide.
> 
> Signed, Your local Finance/Administration Supervisor



mmm that's not very nice.  this wasn't a rant.  Secondly, what facts have I not "apparently" been able to provide?  I read the rules here and it seemed to me that unnecessary flaming was frowned on?

I'm glad my own pers are seemingly more friendly and accomodating that you sound to be .  I apologize if you detected a negative tone in my post-that was my last intention.

I thought the guidelines (re: my Q) were clear cut and I had disclosed quite a bit of info-if you ask me.  If info was an issue, you could've simply asked me for whatever else you thought was missing-instead of coming across so high and mighty, and belittling of my initial post here in this wonderful environment.

good day.

Hope you weren't just having a bad day and taking it out on me.


----------



## Long in the tooth (26 Apr 2005)

Wow! A double quote.... I had hoped that my reply to your e mail might have stilled the waters, as I was quite willing to reply to your specificities....  the offer is still open.  I also complete tax returns and when in DEUs serve at mess dinners.


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Apr 2005)

I got mine and was rather surprised how much I got for a Mo.
Just under $600!!


----------



## hayder.aqiqi (27 Apr 2005)

Worn Out Grunt said:
			
		

> Wow! A double quote.... I had hoped that my reply to your e mail might have stilled the waters, as I was quite willing to reply to your specificities....   the offer is still open.   I also complete tax returns and when in DEUs serve at mess dinners.



haha...naw I'm cool.  I did that before I thought about the pm 

mess dinners eh? nice.

I'm blown away at the number of manual transactions you have to do.  It seems confusing why no one has been contracted to help integrate RPSR a lot more efficiently for you fin clerks out there...I'm sure you're all praying for the day when all that reserve crap can get handled "like clockwork" and will free up your time for other more enjoyable ventures.

I'll give it a week or so...if nothing happens...I'll call on your offer to figure out why nothing got punched in for those 2-3 months.


----------

